# Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter



## Gü.a.Pa. (21. Januar 2018)

Der Fischotter ist auf dem Vormarsch.
Ein sicheres Zeichen das der Otter schon vor Ort ist , ist das es keine Bisams mehr am Gewässer gibt.....


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*

Hallo Gü.a.Pa,
vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr habe ich die ersten Otter-Spuren bei mir am Flüsschen entdeckt. Mittlerweile ist der Otter hier bestätigt. 


Hier mal einige Bilder wie das dann aussieht:


----------



## Bobster (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Ein sicheres Zeichen das der Otter schon vor Ort ist , ist das es keine Bisams mehr am Gewässer gibt.....


 
 Bitte erleuchtet mich |kopfkrat
 Fressfeinde sind die ja sicher nicht !
 Verdrängung ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*

Doch, auch Blesshühner etc, hauen die sich rein, die fressen nicht nur Fisch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Bobster schrieb:


> Bitte erleuchtet mich |kopfkrat
> Fressfeinde sind die ja sicher nicht !
> Verdrängung ?



Fischotter und Mink gelten als Träger eines Parasiten, die die Bisambestände einbrechen lässt.

Kotuntersuchungen haben ergeben, Fischotter gehen nur nachrangig an Säuger, Fische, Frösche und Krebse stellen die Hauptnahrung.


----------



## Bobster (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Testudo schrieb:


> Fischotter und Mink gelten als Träger eines Parasiten, die die Bisambestände einbrechen lässt.
> Kotuntersuchungen haben ergeben, Fischotter gehen nur *nachrangig* an Säuger, Fische, Frösche und Krebse stellen die Hauptnahrung.



Danke für die qualifizierte Auskunft |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*

Bei Nahrung und Nahrungserwerb:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fischotter


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*

Hier Kotuntersuchungen aus 2 Jahrzehnten 

Es gibt auch weitere Untersuchungen und alle weisen darauf hin, das die Hauptnahrung aus Fischen, Fröschen und Krebsen besteht, und Säuger wie auch Vögel nur bei Gelegenheit erbeutet und verzehrt werden.


----------



## Waxdick (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*

Die Übertragung eines Parasiten vom Bisam auf Mink und Fischotter wär mir lieber.

Gruß Helmut / Teichwirt


----------



## jranseier (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Waxdick schrieb:


> Die Übertragung eines Parasiten vom Bisam auf Mink und Fischotter wär mir lieber.



Und dann am besten noch gleich auf den Kormoran.

ranseier


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Testudo schrieb:


> Fischotter und Mink gelten als Träger eines Parasiten, die die Bisambestände einbrechen lässt.
> 
> Kotuntersuchungen haben ergeben, Fischotter gehen nur nachrangig an Säuger, Fische, Frösche und Krebse stellen die Hauptnahrung.



Da liegst du Richtig !

Otter gehen hauptsächlich auf  Junge des Bisams los , da sie die Baue (Verstecke des Bisams) einnehmen.

@ Franz16
Der Otter- Berater bei dem Kurs den ich und "Ossipeter" Höchstadt/A. besucht haben hat uns noch schlimmere Bilder gezeigt !
der Otter-Berater war aus dem östlichen Bayern, hier gibt es keine Bisams mehr !


----------



## Hezaru (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*

Hi Gü,
lass doch mal ein bischen mehr raus. Ich hab vor kurzer Zeit mal was gelesen das der Otter Oberfranken überrennen wird. Ich weiss nicht mehr genau, aber die Quelle war evtl. Fischereiberatung Höchstadt/Aisch.
Wie weit ist er in Bayern und wo wird er wann ankommen?
Wir sind hier südlich von Nbg. schreib mal deine Einschätzung. 
Ich hab mal kurz zu Wiki geschaut, aber zum Nahrungsbedarf
oder was er kaputtmacht hab ich wenig gefunden.
Las mal ein bischen mehr raus zum Nahrungsbedarf und was er wirklich tötet (tödlich verletzt), wir haben davon keinerlei  Ahnung.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Hi Gü,
> lass doch mal ein bischen mehr raus. Ich hab vor kurzer Zeit mal was gelesen das der Otter Oberfranken überrennen wird. Ich weiss nicht mehr genau, aber die Quelle war evtl. Fischereiberatung Höchstadt/Aisch.
> Wie weit ist er in Bayern und wo wird er wann ankommen?
> Wir sind hier südlich von Nbg. schreib mal deine Einschätzung.
> ...



Der ist längst da. Ich habe selbst schon 2016 ein Pärchen in der Zenn gesehen. Meiner Meinung nach darf man sich da nicht verrückt machen lassen und muss realistischerweise einschätzen, dass der Fischotter in den kommenden Jahren auf keinen Fall auch nur ausnahmsweise in Deutschland bejagt wird. Da traut sich niemand ran. Eher gibt's Zuschüsse an Geschädigte. Ist so eine ähnliche Sache wie mit dem Wolf.

Wie sehr das Thema Tierschutz emotional gesteuert ist, sieht man übrigens am Biber: Wo der ganze Wäldchen plattmacht, schwindet selbst unter Naturschützern sehr schnell der Widerstand gegen begrenzte Abschüsse. Denn diese Schäden sieht man und niemand findet sie schön.


----------



## Hezaru (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*

ups, das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. 
Aber mal weiter, was frisst ein ausgewachsener Otter pro Tag oder was macht er kaputt?
Und nochmal zu den Bisamratten.
Verschwinden die  wegen Krankheiten oder weil der Otter sie frisst?


----------



## marlowe (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Hezaru schrieb:


> ups, das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.
> Aber mal weiter, was frisst ein ausgewachsener Otter pro Tag oder was macht er kaputt?
> Und nochmal zu den Bisamratten.
> Verschwinden die  wegen Krankheiten oder weil der Otter sie frisst?



Ein Otter frisst täglich gerne 1 - 1,5 kg Fisch oder Fleisch, also mehr als 10 % seines eigenen Körpergewichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wie sehr das Thema Tierschutz emotional gesteuert ist, sieht man übrigens am Biber: Wo der ganze Wäldchen plattmacht, schwindet selbst unter Naturschützern sehr schnell der Widerstand gegen begrenzte Abschüsse. Denn diese Schäden sieht man und niemand findet sie schön.


Und wichtiger als Fische ist ein Biber allemal, Meldung von heute morgen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Tote Fische im Zwergbach: Wie schützt man die Natur vor dem Biber?*
> http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...t-man-die-Natur-vor-dem-Biber-id43937191.html


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



> Wie weit ist er in Bayern und wo wird er wann ankommen?


@Hezaru
Die Bilder die ich auf der ersten Seite eingestellt habe sind hier in der westlichen Oberpfalz entstanden. 
Man kann drauf warten bis er weitere Reviere besiedelt.


----------



## marlowe (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Testudo schrieb:


> Fischotter und Mink gelten als Träger eines Parasiten, die die Bisambestände einbrechen lässt.
> 
> Kotuntersuchungen haben ergeben, Fischotter gehen nur nachrangig an Säuger, Fische, Frösche und Krebse stellen die Hauptnahrung.



Welcher Parasit soll das sein? Habe ich noch nie von gehört. 

Mink und Iltis sind hingegen sehr anfällig für Parasiten. Otter sind vergleichsweise robust - deswegen vermehren sie sich auch nicht so stark. Eine Fähe hat pro Wurf meist nur 1-2 Junge.



Otter fressen auch sehr gerne Bisam und Wassergeflügel. In naturnahen Landschaften macht dies den Großteil der Nahrung aus. Die von Dir verlinkte Studie stammt aus dem Waldviertel. Dort bedienen sich die Otter vermutlich reichlich in den Teichwirtschaften. 
An einem Fluss haben Otter deutlich geringer Chancen einen gesunden Fisch zu fangen. 

Dazu gab's kürzlich auch eine sehr gute TV-Dokumentation, die hier im Forum auch verlinkt wurde.


----------



## marlowe (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der ist längst da. Ich habe selbst schon 2016 ein Pärchen in der Zenn gesehen.



Interessant. Was hat das Pärchen denn gemacht?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



marlowe schrieb:


> Ein Otter frisst täglich gerne 1 - 1,5 kg Fisch oder Fleisch, also mehr als 10 % seines eigenen Körpergewichts.



1,5 kg ist zu hoch angesetzt. Die fressen in etwa ein kg pro Tag.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



marlowe schrieb:


> Welcher Parasit soll das sein? Habe ich noch nie von gehört.
> 
> Mink und Iltis sind hingegen sehr anfällig für Parasiten. Otter sind vergleichsweise robust - deswegen vermehren sie sich auch nicht so stark. Eine Fähe hat pro Wurf meist nur 1-2 Junge.
> 
> ...



Hi, schau dir den Link in #8  an, da findest du die Infos.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



marlowe schrieb:


> Otter fressen auch sehr gerne Bisam und Wassergeflügel. In naturnahen Landschaften macht dies den Großteil der Nahrung aus.



Diese Aussage ist schlicht falsch. Säuger in der Größe einer Bisamratte und Vögel sind eher zufällige Ergänzungen zur hauptsächlich aus Fisch (ca. 70%), aber auch aus Fröschen und Mäusen bestehenden Hauptnahrung.


----------



## marlowe (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist schlicht falsch. Säuger in der Größe einer Bisamratte und Vögel sind eher zufällige Ergänzungen zur hauptsächlich aus Fisch (ca. 70%), aber auch aus Fröschen und Mäusen bestehenden Hauptnahrung.



Nein, meine Aussage ist nicht falsch. Der Fischotter ist seit den 1980er Jahren ziemlich gut erforscht. Die Nahrung kann anhand der Losung sehr schnell bestimmt werden. Aufgrund der sehr unterschiedlichen Habitate des Otters(Boddengewässer bis Hochgebirge) lassen sich aber keine pauschalen Aussagen zur Nahrung treffen. Er fängt das, was am einfachsten ist. Da gibt es erhebliche Unterschiede zwischen Forellenbächen, eutrophen Seen, mittelgroßen Flüssen oder Teichwirtschaften etc..


----------



## marlowe (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Testudo schrieb:


> Hi, schau dir den Link in #8  an, da findest du die Infos.



Danke! Das ist wirklich interessant.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



marlowe schrieb:


> Nein, meine Aussage ist nicht falsch. Der Fischotter ist seit den 1980er Jahren ziemlich gut erforscht. Die Nahrung kann anhand der Losung sehr schnell bestimmt werden. Aufgrund der sehr unterschiedlichen Habitate des Otters(Boddengewässer bis Hochgebirge) lassen sich aber keine pauschalen Aussagen zur Nahrung treffen. Er fängt das, was am einfachsten ist. Da gibt es erhebliche Unterschiede zwischen Forellenbächen, eutrophen Seen, mittelgroßen Flüssen oder Teichwirtschaften etc..



Der Ansatz scheint plausibel. Da hast du doch bestimmt Quellen zu, würdest du die bitte nennen?


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



> Er fängt das, was am einfachsten ist.


@marlowe
Den ersten Fischotter in freier Wildbahn hab ich am Nordkap gesehen! 

Der kam immer ins Filetierhaus geschlichen und hat sich dort an den Fischkarkassen bedient.


----------



## marlowe (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> 1,5 kg ist zu hoch angesetzt. Die fressen in etwa ein kg pro Tag.



Unglaublich, aber wahr! Das kann sogar noch deutlich mehr sein, z.Bsp bei Fähen mit Jungen. Selbst in Gefangenschaft und ständigem Faulenzen brauchen ausgewachsene Otter min. 1 kg täglich. 

Wie die meisten Marder haben sie einen hohen "Durchsatz" und kaum Fettreserven.


----------



## Leech (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*

Otter sind so wie fast alle Marder rein opportunistische Räuber. Woran sie ihre Pfoten bekommen, dass wird auch weggehauen.
Also träge alte bzw. kranke Fische, Eidechsen, Krebse, Insektenlarven im hauptsächlichen Bereich, wenn er es erwischt auch mal ne Maus oder Geflügel. Wenn es richtig düster aussieht, oder wie von Franz gezeigt, quasi gratis ist, auch mal Aas. Typisches Marderverhalten.
In der Regel ist das für ein Fließgewässer auch nicht so das Problem, weil Otter ja auf Augenhöhe mit den Fischen unterwegs und so die Population gesund hält. Im Gegensatz zum Kormoran mit seinen Angriffen aus der Vertikalen....
Problem ist das halt nur in der reinen Teichwirtschaft. Mit den fett angefütterten Karpfen und Forellen ist das für das Tier reichhaltig gemästetes Finger-Food.
Bei uns am Baggersee hatten wir auch mal ein Otterpaar.
Das Problem hatte sich irgendwann von selbst erledigt. Das Ottermännchen (etwa 70 cm groß) ist irgendwann in einem Welsmagen gelandet. Die Nahrungskette lässt grüßen. 
#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Leech schrieb:


> Das Ottermännchen (etwa 70 cm groß) ist irgendwann in einem Welsmagen gelandet. Die Nahrungskette lässt grüßen.
> #c


Habt ihr das beobachtet?

Ein Waller kriegt doch keine gesunden Otter, hätt ich gedacht - wenn doch:
Krass!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*

Ich kenne auch nur die Angabe durchschnittlich 1 KG täglich, damit wären dann aber auch säugende Fähen abgedeckt.


----------



## Leech (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habt ihr das beobachtet?
> 
> Ein Waller kriegt doch keine gesunden Otter, hätt ich gedacht - wenn doch:
> Krass!



Otter schwimmt Richtung Ufer. Lautes Quiecken. Mächtiges Aufschäumen an der Wasseroberfläche. Otter weg. Seit dem nicht mehr gesehen.
Und in dem See gibt es sonst nichts, was aus dem Wasser heraus einen Otter von unten angreifen kann.
Es sind zwar einige größere Hechte im Wasser, aber mir sind keine bekannt von "Ich kann einen Otter fressen"-Größe.
Da gibts nur zwei, drei Welse von Größe, die das hinkriegen könnten.

Wir wissen nicht was mit dem Otter war. Kann gut sein, dass er bereits irgendwie verletzt, krank oder sonst was da los war. Ich bin Angler. Kein Otter-Distanz-Diagnostiker.
Endresultat ist auf jeden Fall: Nur noch ein Otter.


----------



## marlowe (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Testudo schrieb:


> Der Ansatz scheint plausibel. Da hast du doch bestimmt Quellen zu, würdest du die bitte nennen?



Da ist mir keine zusammenfassende Veröffentlichung bekannt.

Dazu gibt es wirklich viele einzelne wissenschaftliche Veröffentlichungen, zumeist auf Englisch. Über das Internet kannst Du z.Bsp. scholar.google.de zur Recherche nutzen. Gib da mal "eurasian otter diet" ein, und du bekommst einen kleinen Überblick.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



marlowe schrieb:


> Unglaublich, aber wahr! Das kann sogar noch deutlich mehr sein, z.Bsp bei Fähen mit Jungen. Selbst in Gefangenschaft und ständigem Faulenzen brauchen ausgewachsene Otter min. 1 kg täglich.
> 
> Wie die meisten Marder haben sie einen hohen "Durchsatz" und kaum Fettreserven.



Ich habe solche Aussagen weder in Vorträgen der Fischereibehörden, noch bei den Naturschützern gehört. Da wird überall von einem Nahrungsbedarf um 1 kg herum gesprochen, auch in den entsprechenden Quellen im Internet.

Ganz mutige Quellen sprechen von knapp 600 g pro Tag und erwachsenem Tier: https://sundoc.bibliothek.uni-halle.de/diss-online/08/08H089/t6.pdf (Seite 164)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Leech schrieb:


> Otter schwimmt Richtung Ufer. Lautes Quiecken. Mächtiges Aufschäumen an der Wasseroberfläche. Otter weg. Seit dem nicht mehr gesehen.


Hammerhart  - DANKE für Rückmeldung

Da wünscht man sich immer ne einsatzbereite Kamera dabei, oder?


----------



## marlowe (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich habe solche Aussagen weder in Vorträgen der Fischereibehörden, noch bei den Naturschützern gehört. Da wird überall von einem Nahrungsbedarf um 1 kg herum gesprochen, auch in den entsprechenden Quellen im Internet.
> 
> Ganz mutige Quellen sprechen von knapp 600 g pro Tag und erwachsenem Tier: https://sundoc.bibliothek.uni-halle.de/diss-online/08/08H089/t6.pdf (Seite 164)



Sorry - da hast Du recht. Habe gerade noch einmal nachgesehen in meinem alten Otter-Ordner. 1,5 kg waren die Fähen. Meine Zahlen sind aber auch von Reuther ;+


----------



## marlowe (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Leech schrieb:


> Otter schwimmt Richtung Ufer. Lautes Quiecken. Mächtiges Aufschäumen an der Wasseroberfläche. Otter weg. Seit dem nicht mehr gesehen.
> Und in dem See gibt es sonst nichts, was aus dem Wasser heraus einen Otter von unten angreifen kann.
> Es sind zwar einige größere Hechte im Wasser, aber mir sind keine bekannt von "Ich kann einen Otter fressen"-Größe.
> Da gibts nur zwei, drei Welse von Größe, die das hinkriegen könnten.
> ...



Bist Du dir sicher, dass es ein Otter war und nicht vielleicht ein Mink? Otter sind ziemlich groß(bis 10kg), sehr wehrhaft und normalerweise extrem scheu.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



marlowe schrieb:


> Bist Du dir sicher, dass es ein Otter war und nicht vielleicht ein Mink? Otter sind ziemlich groß(bis 10kg), sehr wehrhaft und normalerweise extrem scheu.



Ging mir auch gleich durch den Kopf!
Son Mink hat dagegen die passende Größe für einen Wallersnack.
Ich gehe auch von einer Verwechselung aus?

Wenn der Otter wirklich in Gefahr wäre vom Waller gefressen zu werden, dann würde er noch Probleme mit seiner weiteren Verbreitung bekommen?
Aber die hat er sowieso, denn die meisten Otter sterben auf der Straße, vor allem die Rüden, weil sie es sind die Wandern!

Jürgen


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*

Einen Mink haben wir auch mal fotografiert, als er gerade an den Setzkescher ran wollte:






Der wäre für einen großen Raubfisch ein Häppchen


----------



## honeybee (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*

Wir haben 1 persönliche und hautnahe Begegnung mit einem Otter in Rumänien gehabt, als ich gerade das Dachzelt erklimmern wollte, unser Hund aber immer in Richtung Wald schaute und knurrte.

Hier trifft es "finster wie im Bärenarsch" sehr genau. Zumal überal auch Schilder stehen mit Warnhinweisen bzgl. der Bären.

Also Lampe raus und da stand er.....3 maximal 4m entfernt von uns. Er wahr wohl geblendet und auch sonst nicht sehr scheu. So beäugten wir uns eine weile, bis er von dann trollte Richtung Wasser. Trollen trifft es auch hier genau, denn eilig hatte er oder sie es nicht wirklich. 

Ziemliche "Apparate" sage ich mal. Unser Hund hat 10kg.....der Otter hatte definitiv mehr.
Das da ein Waller zupackt, kann ich mir grad nicht so wirklich vorstellen.
 Und ein Mink, das schafft sicherlich auch ein guter Hecht....


----------



## Leech (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



marlowe schrieb:


> Bist Du dir sicher, dass es ein Otter war und nicht vielleicht ein Mink? Otter sind ziemlich groß(bis 10kg), sehr wehrhaft und normalerweise extrem scheu.



Das mit dem Mink würde mich wundern, wäre mir jetzt nicht bekannt, dass wir hier so etwas hätten.
Aber es könnte natürlich durchaus sein, aber alleine von der Größe der Minks kann das eigtl nicht passen.



> Wenn der Otter wirklich in Gefahr wäre vom Waller gefressen zu werden,  dann würde er noch Probleme mit seiner weiteren Verbreitung bekommen?



Wenn der Otter angeschlagen war, macht das durchaus Sinn. Aber das können wir jetzt ewig diskutieren. Beeindruckend war es allemal. Ob jetzt Mink oder Otter. 



> Da wünscht man sich immer ne einsatzbereite Kamera dabei, oder?


Eher nicht. Ich hab vor Jahren mal eine in einem See in Schweden für Jahrtausende zwischengelagert. Zu teuer der Spaß.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Leech schrieb:


> Das mit dem Mink würde mich wundern, wäre mir jetzt nicht bekannt, dass wir hier so etwas hätten.
> 
> Die Minks sind weiter verbreitet als der Otter, auch zahlenmäßig viel häufiger.



Die Verwechsling habe ich schon häufiger erlebt, so in der Art:
Anruf: "Mir hem do beim Wasser an Otter derwischt!"
Totgeschlagen wurde dann aber ein Mink zu mir gebracht, den ich nebenbei natürlich präparieren darf, ganz im Gegensatz zum Otter!
Solche Teichler schlagen dann halt erst mal tot, um dann nach zu schauen, was es denn war?
Im Wasser ist das Schwimmverhalten übrigens, zumindest in unseren Augen identisch und wenn man keinen Größenvergleich hat, ist die Verwechslung nahe liegend.

Jürgen


----------



## Minimax (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*

Ich hab in einem älteren englischen Buch eines River Warden gelesen, das der Mink sich auf Kosten des Otters dort ausbreitete und insgesamt "schädlicher" Für Fisch- und Vogelbestand sei. Stimmt das, bzw. kann man das so sagen? Natürlich lag das Bias des Autors bei der Sorge um "seinen" Fluss. 
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Minimax schrieb:


> das der Mink sich auf Kosten des Otters dort ausbreitete und insgesamt "schädlicher" Für Fisch- und Vogelbestand sei. Stimmt das, bzw. kann man das so sagen?
> Minimax



Kann man sicher so stehen lassen!

Ich habe dafür zwar jetzt keinen Beleg zur Hand, nur verbreitet ist der Mink bei uns definitiv auf der gesamten Fläche, beim Otter sind es nach wie vor nur Inselvorkommen.
Erwiesen ist z.B., dass der Mink nicht nur den Iltis verdrängt, sondern noch viel schwer wiegender, seinen Verwandten, den europäischen Nerz (fast ausgestorben!).
Für die Minks dürfen wir uns bei Schützern bedanken, die diese gerne mal "befreien", b.z.w. generell bei der Pelztierzucht!

Jürgen


----------



## Minimax (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Kann man sicher so stehen lassen!
> 
> Ah, vielen Dank für die Auskunft
> 
> Für die Minks dürfen wir uns bei Schützern bedanken, die diese gerne mal "befreien", b.z.w. generell bei der Pelztierzucht!



Das hatte er (Robin Armstrong, the Painted Stream) auch geschrieben, häufig auch Freisetzung nach Pleite der Farm.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Kann man sicher so stehen lassen!
> 
> Ich habe dafür zwar jetzt keinen Beleg zur Hand, nur verbreitet ist der Mink bei uns definitiv auf der gesamten Fläche, beim Otter sind es nach wie vor nur Inselvorkommen.
> Erwiesen ist z.B., dass der Mink nicht nur den Iltis verdrängt, sondern noch viel schwer wiegender, seinen Verwandten, den europäischen Nerz (fast ausgestorben!).
> ...



Ich für mal auf der A2 Richtung Gütersloh. als bei Hamm überall Mader zu sehen waren, tote wie umher irrende Tiere.

Das war auch eine Befreiungsaktion. 

Der Mink ist in Deutschland flächendeckend zu finden. Da dürfte es keine Lücken mehr geben.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab in einem älteren englischen Buch eines River Warden gelesen, das der Mink sich auf Kosten des Otters dort ausbreitete und insgesamt "schädlicher" Für Fisch- und Vogelbestand sei. Stimmt das, bzw. kann man das so sagen? Natürlich lag das Bias des Autors bei der Sorge um "seinen" Fluss.
> hg
> Minimax



Die erste Mink Begegnung hier am Flüsschen hatte ich vor 16 Jahren, die ersten Otterspuren entdeckte ich Anfang 2017. Zumindest scheint also ein Mink-Vorkommen den Otter nicht aufzuhalten.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*

Was vergleicht ihr immer den Otter mit dem Mink ?

das hat auch nicht viel mit dem dem zu tun was der Otter frisst !
Kommt eine Fähre mit Jungen ist dein Teich Leer, und du hast nur tote angefressene Fische in deinem Teich !
 Der Otter verbreitet einen Virus der Die Bisams absterben lässt !

Bei meinem Kurs hat der Otter Berater gesagt das es in seinem Gebiet ( östliches Bayern ) keine Bisams mehr gibt !

Ich sage mal da ist der Reiher und Kormoran noch.....


----------



## zokker (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Was vergleicht ihr immer den Otter mit dem Mink ?
> 
> das hat auch nicht viel mit dem dem zu tun was der Otter frisst !
> Kommt eine Fähre mit Jungen ist dein Teich Leer, und du hast nur tote angefressene Fische in deinem Teich !
> ...



Ist man komisch, das es bei uns Fischotter und reichlich Bisams gibt |kopfkrat.


----------



## Leech (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> das hat auch nicht viel mit dem dem zu tun was der Otter frisst !
> Kommt eine Fähre mit Jungen ist dein Teich Leer, und du hast nur tote angefressene Fische in deinem Teich !
> Der Otter verbreitet einen Virus der Die Bisams absterben lässt !


Für einen Otter ist eben so ein Fischteich mit fett gefütterten Karpfen oder Forellen ein reines Essesbuffet der Extraklasse.
Außerhalb dieser wirtschaftlichen Teiche, da wo die Fische selbst Nahrung suchen müssen sind die Teiche im Anschluss selten leer bzw. wenn der Otter keine Fische erbeuten kann frisst er dort ja auch anderes.



> Ist man komisch, das es bei uns Fischotter und reichlich Bisams gibt |kopfkrat.


Jetzt mal rein biologisch betrachtet müssten die Otter natürlich auch diesen Virus tragen, der auf Bisams überspringt.
Otter ohne Virus ==> die Bisams leben weiter...


----------



## racoon (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Kommt eine Fähre mit Jungen ist dein Teich Leer, und du hast nur tote angefressene Fische in deinem Teich !



Gerät der Otter da in einen 'Blutrausch' wie man es z.B. vom berühmten Fuchs im Hühnerstall kennt ? Beißt er dann einfach alles tot ?
Oder wird die Zucht dann genutzt, um den Jungen die Jagd beizubringen ?

Es fällt mir nämlich schwer zu glauben, dass ein Otter mit 2-3 Jungen in der Lage ist, einen Zuchtteich leer zu fressen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*

was soll daran schlimm sein, wenn die Bisame weniger werden?
Der Bisam ist keine einheimische Art und entstammt ursprünglich ebenfalls aus der Pelztierzucht.


----------



## marlowe (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



racoon schrieb:


> Gerät der Otter da in einen 'Blutrausch' wie man es z.B. vom berühmten Fuchs im Hühnerstall kennt ? Beißt er dann einfach alles tot ?
> Oder wird die Zucht dann genutzt, um den Jungen die Jagd beizubringen ?
> 
> Es fällt mir nämlich schwer zu glauben, dass ein Otter mit 2-3 Jungen in der Lage ist, einen Zuchtteich leer zu fressen.



Ja, so ähnlich. Die Fische haben in den Teichen kaum eine Fluchtmöglichkeit. Es ist aber eher ein Spieltrieb. Die Otter fangen viel mehr Fisch als sie fressen. Das ist vergleichbar mit Anglern am Forellenteich. |supergri

In naturnahen Gewässern ist ihnen das nicht möglich. Da erwischen sie nur mit Glück und günstigen Uferstrukturen einen gesunden Fisch.


----------



## Ossipeter (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*

Da ist meistens der Fall wenn eine Fähe mit z.B. 3 - 5 Jungen ihrem Nachwuchs das fangen und töten beibringt. Die können nicht mal schwimmen, auch das müssen sie erst lernen.


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



marlowe schrieb:


> In naturnahen Gewässern ist ihnen das nicht möglich. Da erwischen sie nur mit Glück und günstigen Uferstrukturen einen gesunden Fisch.



Das stimmt leider nicht. In gut strukturierten Bächen steht der Fischotter dem Kormoran in nichts nach. Beide sind sehr erfolgreiche Jäger gesunder Fische, zum Beispiel hat der Otter einige gute Forellenbäche in Österreich stark dezimiert. Das kommt aber nicht bei allen Ottern und in allen Gewässern vor.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



zokker schrieb:


> Ist man komisch, das es bei uns Fischotter und reichlich Bisams gibt |kopfkrat.



Die Otter, oder Teile der Otter Population tragen einen Parasiten in sich, der auch auf dem Bisam parasitiert.

Jetzt kann es sein, daß die Otter Population in Mecklenburg den Parasiten nicht in sich trägt, oder aber, daß auf Grund der vielen und großen Gewässerflächen  der Bisam nicht so leicht mit dem Parasten in Kontakt kommt.


----------



## marlowe (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das stimmt leider nicht. In gut strukturierten Bächen steht der Fischotter dem Kormoran in nichts nach. Beide sind sehr erfolgreiche Jäger gesunder Fische, zum Beispiel hat der Otter einige gute Forellenbäche in Österreich stark dezimiert. Das kommt aber nicht bei allen Ottern und in allen Gewässern vor.



Meinst Du die Laming, wo innerhalb kurzer Zeit die Forellen praktisch ausstarben? Ich habe sehr große Zweifel, dass dies auf 2(!) Fischotter zurückzuführen war, zumal dies woanders, z.Bsp. in Deutschland noch nicht beobachtet wurde, wo es bereits seit Jahrzehnten wieder Otter gibt.

Ich kenne allerdings die örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht. Es wurde schon beobachtet(auch in Österreich), dass Otter während der Laichzeit vor Wehren jagen, und die "wartenden" Forellen einsammeln.  
Aber selbst bei einem solchen Eingriff dürften noch genügend Fische überleben. Zumal sich die Frage stellt, was die Otter jetzt fressen.|kopfkrat

Im Freiwasser hat ein Otter aber kaum Chance gegen eine Forelle. Der Otter erreicht 6 km/h - die Forelle bis 35 km/h. Und ausdauernd ist er auch nicht.


----------



## junglist1 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*

Wie schon gesagt wurde ist nicht die Menge die ein Otter frisst das Problem sondern das er in eine Art Blutrausch kommt und viel mehr Fisch tötet als er eigendlich braucht um satt zu werden. Das hat auch nichts damit zu tun das er seinen Jungen das jagen beibringt. In der Teichwirtschaft mit randvoll besetzten Teichen ist das ein echtes Problem.
Ist ähnlich wenn der Wolf auf die Schaafweide geht. Da müssen dann auch mal eben 10-20 Schaafe dran glauben.


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



marlowe schrieb:


> Meinst Du die Laming, wo innerhalb kurzer Zeit die Forellen praktisch ausstarben? Ich habe sehr große Zweifel, dass dies auf 2(!) Fischotter zurückzuführen war, zumal dies woanders, z.Bsp. in Deutschland noch nicht beobachtet wurde, wo es bereits seit Jahrzehnten wieder Otter gibt.



Ich meine die kleinen Bäche mit "Urforellen" im Nationalpark Hohe Tauern. 
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/kaernte...St-Veit_Der-Fischotter-setzt-den-Forellen-zu-

Für so seltene Fische kann der Otter fatal sein. Womöglich passiert das häufiger, wenn Otter zum ersten Mal an ein Gewässer mit gutem Fischbestand gelangen. Es kann ja nicht der Dauerzustand sein, sonst hätten diese Bäche niemals einen Forellenbestand entwickeln können.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*

Boah, krasse Thesen hier |rolleyes.
Ohne zu tief einzusteigen, es gab, gibt und wird immer nur *einen* Predator geben, der andere Arten ausrotten kann...
Man bezeichnet ihn allgemein als Mensch (homo sapiens). Bei  Räuber-Beute Beziehungen anderer Arten wird früher oder später immer ein Gleichgewicht eintreten.

Und mal im Ernst, 150 kg/ha Ertrag in einem Gebirgsbach ?? Das kann glauben wer will, schon 10 kg wären viel.


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*

Angeblich 150kg Bestand pro ha und nicht Ertrag, wobei das auch sehr viel ist. Mit "fatal" meine ich übrigens nicht fatal im Sinne von Aussterben, sondern fatal für die Urforelle als Herkunft von autochthonem Besatzmaterial.


----------



## marlowe (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich meine die kleinen Bäche mit "Urforellen" im Nationalpark Hohe Tauern.
> http://www.kleinezeitung.at/kaernte...St-Veit_Der-Fischotter-setzt-den-Forellen-zu-
> 
> Für so seltene Fische kann der Otter fatal sein. Womöglich passiert das häufiger, wenn Otter zum ersten Mal an ein Gewässer mit gutem Fischbestand gelangen. Es kann ja nicht der Dauerzustand sein, sonst hätten diese Bäche niemals einen Forellenbestand entwickeln können.



Die Zahlen in dem verlinkten Artikel sind ja erschreckend. Der Einbruch zog sich dort über mehrere Jahre hin - die Forellen sind dort inzwischen fast verschwunden. Meiner Ansicht kann das nicht auf den natürlichen Fraßdruck des Otters zurückzuführen sein - Otter haben sehr große Reviere. Zum möglichen "Fischfallen", wie einem Wehr findet sich aber nichts im Artikel.

An revitalisierten Bächen und Flüssen in Norddeutschland ist es eigentlich immer umgekehrt. Wenn der Otter da ist gibt auch reichlich große Forellen. z.bsp. an der Dumme oder Ise.

Vielleicht lassen sich die Österreicherischen Forellen auch besonders gut fangen|kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Boah, krasse Thesen hier |rolleyes.
> Ohne zu tief einzusteigen, es gab, gibt und wird immer nur *einen* Predator geben, der andere Arten ausrotten kann...
> Man bezeichnet ihn allgemein als Mensch (homo sapiens). Bei  Räuber-Beute Beziehungen anderer Arten wird früher oder später immer ein Gleichgewicht eintreten.
> .



Im Gegenteil, wie ich finde, geht das hier extrem sachlich zu!
Bisher hat auch noch niemand zum Halali aufgerufen, wie ich dies eigentlich zum Thema erwartet hätte und insgeheim immer noch darauf warte?
Und das Otter recht erfolgreiche Predatoren sind, lässt sich bei aller Sympathie (meinerseits!) leider nicht in Abrede stellen.

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



> und wird immer nur einen Predator geben



Ich dachte den hätte Arnie längst erledigt?



> Bei Räuber-Beute Beziehungen anderer Arten wird früher oder später immer ein Gleichgewicht eintreten.



Kommt wohl auf die Größe des Lebensraumes und die Anzahl der Beteiligten an.  Im schlimmsten Fall könnte das Gleichgewicht dann 0=0 aussehen.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, wie ich finde, geht das hier extrem sachlich zu!
> Bisher hat auch noch niemand zum Halali aufgerufen, wie ich dies eigentlich zum Thema erwartet hätte und insgeheim immer noch darauf warte?
> Und das Otter recht erfolgreiche Predatoren sind, lässt sich bei aller Sympathie (meinerseits!) leider nicht in Abrede stellen.
> 
> Jürgen



Ein Teichwirt oder ein Angler der die Natur liebt wird nicht fordern das Otter, Kormoran, Reiher oder auch der Bieber ausgerottet werden !
Da wir hier in Europa in einem Dicht besiedeltem Gebiet leben und nicht in Kanada oder Sibirien sollte ein Vernüftiges Maß gefunden werden.
Hat z.B. der Otter keine natürlichen Feinde muss der Mensch zum Wohl anderer Tierarten  eingreifen.
Ein Teichwirt oder Angler ist in meinen Augen eher ein Tier und Naturschützer als ein Mitglied aus der Großstadt der nur seinen Beitrag in einem sogenannten Naturschutz-Verein zahlt !


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bisher hat auch noch niemand zum Halali aufgerufen, wie ich dies eigentlich zum Thema erwartet hätte und insgeheim immer noch darauf warte?



Der Aufruf zum Halali ist seitens der Interessenvertreter schon eingetütet: 
http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/nachrichten/fischotter-auf-der-abschussliste_619212

Ich bin gespannt, ob sich die Verantwortlichen trauen, das durchzusetzen. Das ist für die CSU tatsächlich eine kniffelige Sache, da die AfD meines Wissens nach hier in der Region schon angekündigt hat, im Falle einer Regierungsbeteiligung (die natürlich kurzfristig nicht absehbar ist) Biber, Fischotter & Co. zu dezimieren, falls es Schäden in der Landwirtschaft gibt. Das treibt ihnen weitere Wähler zu, die die CSU gern zurück hätte.


----------



## NaabMäx (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*

Momentan sehe ich vermehrt den Ansatz Prädatoren zu bevorzugen, obwohl 90% der heimischen Fischarten auf der Roten Liste stehen. Anstelle zuvor die Bedingungen der Fische zu verbessern um mehr / zusätzliche  Prädatoren akzeptieren zu können.
Zwar war der Otter mancherorts auch in einer brenzligen Situation, aber, wie gesagt, wird die Lage der Fische verkannt. 
Des Weiteren wird es wieder so laufen wie beim Kormoran. Keine S.... macht sich im Vorfeld gedanken, wann ist genug. Anhand von Populationsraten der Fische Vorort , und dem Futterbedarf der ansässigen und neuen Prädatoren, kann man einigermaßen darauf schliesen, was ein Km je Gewässer verträgt.

 Und mann sollte jetzt schon damit anfangen, wie eine Regulierung zu erfolgen hat. 
Dann gibt's dann weniger Geschrei.
Das sowas Gewässerabhängig ist versteht sich von selbst.
Mancherorts ist er vermutlich gar nicht zu dulden.


Für eine Ausrottung einer Art, ist in unseren Breiten nicht ein Tier zur Verantwortung zu ziehen, auch wenn so eines das letzte Induviduum fressen sollte, es ist der Mensch mit seinem, kurzen Sichtweise, untoleranz und  andere Handicaps.


----------



## Gardenfly (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*

Der Otter hat in meiner Region geschafft was der Kormoran begonnen hat-die Aufgabe der Privaten Teichbesitzer . Beim Krormoran konnte man noch die Fischgröße ändern bzw hochrückige - jetzt verschwindet alles . Ich weiß noch wie mir jemand sagte, das ist nur der Wels- innerhalb einer Woche gab es keine Welse mehr im Teich. Kopf und Schwanzflossen lagen am Ufer Rest war weg. Gartenteichbesitzer sichern ihre Gärten mit Strom, eine Unterbrechung und der Teich ist leer .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Momentan sehe ich vermehrt den Ansatz Prädatoren zu bevorzugen, obwohl 90% der heimischen Fischarten auf der Roten Liste stehen. Anstelle zuvor die Bedingungen der Fische zu verbessern um mehr / zusätzliche  Prädatoren akzeptieren zu können.



Das BfN hat da ganz andere Zahlen

Woher kommen deine?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Testudo schrieb:


> Das BfN hat da ganz andere Zahlen
> 
> Woher kommen deine?



Interessant ist doch, welche Fischarten bei den 40 (ungefährdet) dabei sind und welche bei den 37 mit schlechtem Bestand.

Ich kann dir sagen, dass hier in Franken mittlerweile sogar die Brasse in Fließgewässern als bestandsgefährdet eingestuft ist. Rotauge und Rotfeder sind oft ganzjährig gesperrt. Barbe und Nase werden aufgrund der Bestandssituation im Besatz vom Verband bezuschusst. Karauschen sind fast komplett verschwunden. Der Zanderbestand ist bedingt durch die klarer werdenden Gewässer zusammengebrochen.

Gute Bestände gibt es bei Hecht, Barsch, Waller und Aitel (Döbel). Rapfen ist auch ok.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Interessant ist doch, welche Fischarten bei den 40 (ungefährdet) dabei sind und welche bei den 37 mit schlechtem Bestand.
> 
> Ich kann dir sagen, dass hier in Franken mittlerweile sogar die Brasse in Fließgewässern als bestandsgefährdet eingestuft ist. Rotauge und Rotfeder sind oft ganzjährig gesperrt. Barbe und Nase werden aufgrund der Bestandssituation im Besatz vom Verband bezuschusst. Karauschen sind fast komplett verschwunden. Der Zanderbestand ist bedingt durch die klarer werdenden Gewässer zusammengebrochen.
> 
> Gute Bestände gibt es bei Hecht, Barsch, Waller und Aitel (Döbel). Rapfen ist auch ok.



Ja stimmt schon, aber 90% der Arten als Listeart darzustellen ist nicht hilfreich. 
Woran liegt der Einbruch bei der Brassen? Verbesserung der Wasserqualität, oder Fraßdruck? Beides?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Leech schrieb:


> Otter schwimmt Richtung Ufer. Lautes Quiecken. Mächtiges Aufschäumen an der Wasseroberfläche. Otter weg. Seit dem nicht mehr gesehen.
> Und in dem See gibt es sonst nichts, was aus dem Wasser heraus einen Otter von unten angreifen kann.
> Es sind zwar einige größere Hechte im Wasser, aber mir sind keine bekannt von "Ich kann einen Otter fressen"-Größe.
> Da gibts nur zwei, drei Welse von Größe, die das hinkriegen könnten.


Klingt aber schon nach sehr interessanten Fischlein auch für's Interesse Hechtangeln  
Ein Wels hat ja grundsätzlich den Nachteil und die natürliche Vorsicht, dass er seine Beute halten und damit sofort ganz ins Maul bekommen können muss. Du sagst aber der kam nicht wieder hoch. Hechte bekommen manchmal einen Rappel und können 70% Beute packen, eben auch quer und mitnehmen, dann gemütlich langsam totbeißen. Ein schlanker Otter passt dafür vorzüglich.


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischteiche - Der Fischotter*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ja stimmt schon, aber 90% der Arten als Listeart darzustellen ist nicht hilfreich.
> Woran liegt der Einbruch bei der Brassen? Verbesserung der Wasserqualität, oder Fraßdruck? Beides?



langsam schwimmende Arten haben beim Otter kaum eine Chance. Und eigentlich ist die Größe + Hochrückigkeit der Frassschutz .
Gibt im Netz ein Bericht von einem Zoo und deren Erfahrungen mit dem Otter .


----------

